# My Butterfly(is it real or fake?)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Watch the video here


















Where to buy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought my "nature girl" best bud this for Xmas..it's really cool. They sell them at Cracker Barrel restaurants, too. Was gonna get the kids' teacher one as well, but it's just more crap for her desk...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I bought my "nature girl" best bud this for Xmas..it's really cool. They sell them at Cracker Barrel restaurants, too. Was gonna get the kids' teacher one as well, but it's just more crap for her desk...


Much better then the ol' apple concept. Once my mom got a glass apple for me to give to my teacher, but i never did, didn't like that teacher lol. The glass apple makes a nice fishtank decoration!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is really cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they make a "My Firefly"? That's what we used to catch on summer evenings and put into Ball jars


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if they make a "My Firefly"? That's what we used to catch on summer evenings and put into Ball jars


There are some firefly products out there. http://www.fireflymagic.com/jar/index.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A little pricey for the fireflys, but neat. The butterflys are amazing and affordable.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw the butterflies at Cracker Barrel the other month and thought it was pretty cool. Could have played with the jar for awhile, but my buddies wanted to go.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$15.


----------

